# Acer Aspire 5551 Recovery Problem



## dudeshae (Feb 27, 2011)

Long story short, my little brother crashed my laptop. I don't know what's wrong exactly so I'll try to be as detailed as possible. I used the standard recovery method (Alt+F10) and chose to Restore to Factory Settings. It stopped halfway through and my laptop turned off. I tried again but I could access the recovery menu. Now when i turn on my laptop I get a windows boot manager screen. This is what it says

Windows failed to start.. hardware or software(i haven't put any new hardware so its not that) change to fix...:

1. insert windows installation disc
2 choose language settings then next
3. Repair your computer
if you don't have this disk contact admin or manufacturer for assis

File:\Windows\system32\winload.exe
Status: 0xc000000f
Info The selected entry could not be loaded because the application is missing or corrupt.

I didn't know what to do because my laptop came with windows 7 pre installed and I didn't have any windows installation discs. So I put in my home-made recovery disk. Alt+F10 isn't working any more

It loads the Acer eRecovery Management screen. I chose completely restore to factory settings. I get to stage 5. Restore Progress , after the cd's have been copied and it says restoring system. At around 2% I get a notice it says:

Restore failed- Error code=0x17 (WIMApply Image cannot apply image: Data error (cyclic redundancy check).)

I press OK. and it goes back to the first screen

I'm stuck at this point and don't know what to do any more.
Any help would be greatly appreciated
:smile:


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Hello dudeshae and welcome to TSF, 

It sounds like your HDD may have failed on you. 

Download the UBCD from the link in my signature.

Create a CD from the .iso (or use the second link to make USB).
Boot the computer to the CD.
From the menu... Select HDD > Diagnosis > Drive Fitness Test.
When prompted, select ATA only.
Run the quick test and note the result and code.
Run the extended test and note the result and code.
Post back the results.

Have any questions, just ask!


----------



## dudeshae (Feb 27, 2011)

Hey thanks for the welcome

I ran the two test like you asked and this is what I got:

QUICK TEST:

Failure code: 0x73-defective device.excessive shock.
Technical result code: 73005239

EXTENDED TEST:

Failure code: 0x73-defective device
Technical result code: 7000563D

Also just out of curiosity after the extended test a window came up saying: 

Test results
one or more corrupted sectors found.

for sector repairing dft offers

1.) erase disk
2) sector repair

Was I meant to click one of these options or was it was just to click return? I can always go back to the same menu if need be.

Once again thanks for any help!


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

No, the quick and extended tests are what you were supposed to run. You will need to replace the HDD.


----------



## dudeshae (Feb 27, 2011)

Ok. Im just wondering do you know what might have caused this?? i.e Bad software download or maybe my brother dropped it and he just isn't telling me 

Is replacing the HDD my only option or can I buy the "master" recovery disk that acer claim to be able to fix everything?

Finally if i do have to replace my HDD do i have to get the same HDD that is listed in my Bios screen?

Thanks for any help again.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

The HDD could have just failed... although the quick test would state it failed due to "excessive shock" which would indicate a drop while the computer was powered on.

Unfortunately, the HDD is physically damaged. No software can repair that.

You just have to buy the HDD type that your computer uses. (IDE/PATA or SATA). If you don't know the difference, just pull the drive out. If there are two "L" shaped connectors next to each other it is SATA. If there are two rows of pins it is PATA.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

This thread has been closed due to inactivity.
If you are the Original Poster and require more assistance with this issue, please contact me or any HW MOD and we will reopen the thread.
Thank-you,
~GZ


----------

